# rear defrost



## rickybobby (Feb 14, 2008)

does a nissan maxima 94 gxe have a rear defroster.can someone tell me where this button can be found? i dont know if im actually turning on the right switch mine seems not to be working.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

rickybobby said:


> does a nissan maxima 94 gxe have a rear defroster.can someone tell me where this button can be found? i dont know if im actually turning on the right switch mine seems not to be working.


----------

